
Building Eliza – Creating an AI chat-bot with my 10 year old - bickford74
https://sites.google.com/view/eliza-your-own-ai-bot/home
======
bickford74
"No matter how sophisticated or powerful our thinking machines become, there
still will be two kinds of people: those who let the machines do their
thinking for them, and those who tell the machines what to think about." \-
C.J. Lewis

